# First Fountain Pen



## Wooden_Pen_Turner_11 (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm mad. I turned a nice blank, and now I can't assemble the pen. The kit's an El Grande Fountain. What does the nib screw into? Does anyone have any videos of an El Grande assembly?

Thanks,
Ry


----------



## Grampy122 (Feb 3, 2012)

*Nib Holder*

Looks like it screws into the (C) Nib Holder.
http://www2.woodcraft.com/PDF/77B91.pdf


----------



## Wooden_Pen_Turner_11 (Feb 3, 2012)

The nib holder's too large for the nib. It seems like there should be a piece between the nib and the holder.


----------



## S.A.Mappin (Feb 5, 2012)

Post some pics, it almost sounds like you have a part missing, or wrong part.  Do you have another kit to compare it too?


----------



## Ambidex (Feb 5, 2012)

+1 on the missing or wrong parts..I've had some probs as of late with kits from WC..mostly incorrect parts, but bagged in Taiwan so WC's not totally to blame..:frown:


----------



## Wooden_Pen_Turner_11 (Feb 5, 2012)

I purchase two more kits. The nib wasn't even close to the same size. Is your preference to use the ink cartridge or the plunger?


----------



## Texatdurango (Feb 5, 2012)

Wooden_Pen_Turner_11 said:


> I'm mad. I turned a nice blank, and now I can't assemble the pen. The kit's an El Grande Fountain. What does the nib screw into? Does anyone have any videos of an El Grande assembly?
> 
> _________________
> 
> ...


 
Looking at the photo below, it sounds like you got shorted the section. As you can see, starting from the right, everything slips or screws into each other until you have a complete nib section. I would call whoever you bought the kits from and ask for a section.

I did this a few years ago to help others understand how things went together. While your nib and feed will look almost identical, your housing and section will look different but you get the idea.

You also asked about cartridges or converters (plungers), I have about a dozen fountain pens inked and scattered around the house and it's almost 50/50 mix between cartridges and converters.

The cartridges are convenient in that you simply pull the empty one off and push a new one with no fuss, no mess.

The converters are a bit messier to refill straight from the bottle but there are some colors of ink that you can get in bottles and not in cartridges so you need the converter.

When travelling or attending class, it's a lot easier to carry around a few spare cartridges in your pocket than a bottle of ink! 

Hope some of this helps, welcome to the fun world of fountain pens!


----------



## Wooden_Pen_Turner_11 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. It was Woodcraft, but the old nib was noticeably smaller than the new one. I'll just see if theyll replace it.


----------

